# lockout on hotmail account



## mitchgail

how do i unlock my hotmail account, i haven`t changed my id address or password but can`t get onto my account it says lockout (account is temporarily unavailable). can anyone help?


----------



## Inactive

this normally happens when you try and log in too many times with the wrong password. is there a reset the password option available?


----------



## mitchgail

yes i`ve tried that to no avail, any other suggestions?


----------



## Inactive

what do you mean to no avail? i figured that to be fool proof.


----------



## manikhang

how can i unlock my hotmail account, i haven`t changed my id address or password but can`t get onto my account it says lockout.


----------

